# What do you think of Canada?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

So, what do you think of my nation. I know that there are people who think Canada is a cold nation of people who are peaceful, love hockey, pronounce z as zed instead of zee and aboot instead of about, they say eh after every sentence, and etc.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish it were part of the US.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ That would be worse than being a part of france! 

Honestly I wish it was as cold as every one seems to think it is here.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!!!......just ignore about our love for curling...blame the north east.

Let's go Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaptors! Go Leafs go!


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

IWantToDie said:


> I wish it were part of the US.


:no I don't approve of your idea.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I honestly don't consider it all that different from here. Most Canadians I've talked to don't seem different in the slightest. Don't know much about the country itself aside from the stereotypes you've mentioned that everyone knows. I'm the typical "There's a world outside of the US?" American though, so I'm definitely not the best person to ask about something like this.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

51st state, nuff' said.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it's nice. It's basically what the US is like minus all the morons and christian extremists.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I honestly don't consider it all that different from here. Most Canadians I've talked to don't seem different in the slightest. Don't know much about the country itself aside from the stereotypes you've mentioned that everyone knows. I'm the typical "There's a world outside of the US?" American though, so I'm definitely not the best person to ask about something like this.


In my experience, that is completely true. I've never met a Canadian who spoke with a weird accent or loved stereotypical Canadian things. People who think things like that are ignorant. Of course, I lived directly across from Detroit, so perhaps we are just more influenced by the US than other countries in Canada are. But even then I see Canadian's in other provinces who act pretty much like any ordinary North American would act.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I found out recently that Canada banned members of the Westboro Baptist Church from entering the country. +100 Canada! <3

I've never really considered Canada to be vastly different from the United States. I would never know just by talking to someone if they were Canadian or not, unless of course they mentioned it.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

They wear toques all year long, even in the summer!


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> They wear toques all year long, even in the summer!


yep it's cool eh? We also love our warm igloos(with wifi!) and polar bear meat. Don't mess.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

TheWeeknd said:


> yep it's cool eh? We also love our warm igloos(with wifi!) and polar bear meat. *Don't mess*.


Well, you all own hockey sticks so it's probably wise not to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you guys should take Beiber back.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this country <3


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> Canadians are attractive, polite, and pretty open-minded for the most part.. and they have things like poutine.
> *~It's a land filled with wonder ~*
> ooOOOOoo


wow I can't believe I forgot about poutine (from BK!)!!!! Damn now I miss Canada even more....:'(

@Soilwork LOL!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> Canadians are attractive, polite, and pretty open-minded for the most part.. and they have things like poutine.
> *~It's a land filled with wonder ~*
> ooOOOOoo


It's certainly a land filled with poutine.

Canadians line up for Tim Hortons by day and poutine by night. You should see the line-ups outside the hipster poutine shops after last call. CANADA YOU ARE GONNA GET SO FAT.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

we're like a cleaner, less crowded, and less crime-ridden version of the US :lol


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

It seems to be so much better than America in so many ways.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I think you guys should take Beiber back.


No. He's yours; just like Celine Dion.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I love Canada and Canadian culture. I've spent quite a lot of time there. I really miss it.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind living in the Yukon/Northwest Territories. I would NEVER live in eastern Canada ever. Especially Ontario/Quebec.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

why do southpark represent them with a head that bounces around on top of their lower jaw when they speak?


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> why do southpark represent them with a head that bounces around on top of their lower jaw when they speak?


Man I hated south park for that. Like Canadians look worse than ******** from Colorado smh*sry if this is offensive*


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

It is cold, and its people are cold too I think, other than that it's a beautiful counrty.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I had the pleasure of visiting Montreal a few years ago. Loved the place, liked the people. 

Also, they have produced some good bands and artists too. Neil Young, Wolf Parade, Arcade Fire, Rush, The Band...just to name a few.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brad5 said:


> I think it's nice. It's basically what the US is like minus all the morons and christian extremists.


There's people like that there, too. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Immaculate highways.
Oreo cookies from a company named Christie, not Nabisco :lol
PetroCanada with gas in litres (we say litERs :lol)

I never understood what the flashing green light meant.
They look lke this in Ontario :lol.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> It's certainly a land filled with poutine.
> 
> Canadians line up for Tim Hortons by day and poutine by night. You should see the line-ups outside the hipster poutine shops after last call. CANADA YOU ARE GONNA GET SO FAT.


So I looked up what a poutine is and from what I can tell they are just a poor man's carne asada fries.










Now this is the real deal.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i love canada! its beautiful .. the home of tim hortons .. nice people .. im going to edmonton next month, never been, looking forward to it!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

french, cold.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My neighbors to the north! I actually feel like I have more in common with Canadians than I do with people from a lot of regions in America. Every Canadian I've met has been super friendly and laid back. And they never make fun of my Minnesotan accent  (this seems to happen at least once every time I visit the south or the west coast)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Poutines are disgusting.

I like Tim Horton's.

I don't live in an igloo (although I'd be down to try it.. for like, a few hours).

Green light means "GO"... Flashing green does not mean "GO FASTER" - it just means the other side is still red, so you can make a left turn freely.

We don't want Celine Dion back. Justin Bieber's cool.

I can barely speak a word of French.

We don't get snow in July. We get tornado warnings in the summer and blizzard warnings in the winter.

The humidex (heat index) was as high as 48C (118F) last year, and we get wind chills down to -38C (-36F) or so.



> What do you think of Canada?


Do I get to answer too? Well, I've no desire to live or be anywhere else, so yeah, Canada works for me


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> . *Justin Bieber's cool*


You sir, just earned yourself an infraction :no

A thread now will be started : '"who is the more annoying- Justin Bieber, Céline Dion or Hannah Montana"


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Poutines are disgusting.


:no


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Eh, I moved to the states -- been here for years, people still notice the accent and can pick it out :bah . So it is noticeable to a lot?
> 
> I wished i live back in Canada, I miss it


I suppose it might depends on what part of the U.S. you live in. I live in Indiana and I can honestly say that I don't notice Canadian accents. :stu I don't know.



Ventura said:


> You sir, just earned yourself an infraction :no
> 
> A thread now will be started : '"who is the more annoying- Justin Bieber, Céline Dion or Hannah Montana"


You forgot Rebecca Black.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Home - mostly.

I think we are unwarrantedly active in other nations. Bring back the troops. I think Canadians can be more conservative than most people believe. Political trends should indicate that. I think opinions toward our fundamental stance on immigration are changing. You will find bigots, but they are few and far between. It feels as if everyone is more educated than you. We have an education standard that is matched by only a handful of nations. Screw what the national government thinks, I love our health care, regardless of how crippling it is to our budget (Ontario). Our politicians are as sly and conniving as any other. I don't know why, but Canada tends to produce some pretty amazing musicians by the bucketload. Flashing green light means left turn right of way. Tim Hortons is dramatically overrated, as it has taken me years to realize. Heck, it's not even a Canadian company any more. If you want good and fast Canadian burgers, Hero Certified Burgers and Harvey's are where you should be headed. But there are tonnes of independent greats as well. We love food more than most people think. We also love our gadgets just as much. Although Canadians are tech-heads (Nortel, RIM, etc), we tend to be poorly managed. Telecom companies however, have proven otherwise by monopolizing the services for the most part. But that doesn't stop people from getting together and watching a game. Immigrant or not, we all grew up playing hockey. 

Love this place.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I dare say Canada is not as caught up with the ways of the Western world as America is.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

gomenne said:


> It is cold, *and its people are cold too* I think, other than that it's a beautiful counrty.


:wtf

you wanna be slapped?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love my country, but I think it's a little miraculous we managed to stay together as one nation for so long (considering things like geography, lack of unifying culture, etc.).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Culturally, I don't see it as distinct from the United States. There's differences between Miami (where I'm from) and the average Canadian, sure. But no more than between me and the average guy from another region of the US.

It's politically more liberal, which I think is healthy.


----------



## IGotAddicted (Apr 20, 2009)

I think Canada is a beautiful place just as I think of all over the world. 
I used to be really into the Canada music industry.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Lulz at people worshiping Canada. I'm already planning the invasion [;


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> Man I hated south park for that. Like Canadians look worse than ******** from Colorado smh*sry if this is offensive*


i saw a few shows over the years that take a few shots at canadians every once and awhile that i never understood with south park being at the top of the list. i thought it had some hidden meaning behind it.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> :wtf
> 
> you wanna be slapped?


XD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IWantToDie said:


> Lulz at people worshiping Canada. I'm already planning the invasion [;


We have legions of attack moose and beavers at the ready.

Don't think we won't respond!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> I think it's nice. It's basically what the US is like minus all the morons and christian extremists.


That's what i heard as well! but i can't personally comment, i have American cousins in Chicago and Boston.

I'm going to Toronto for 2 weeks at the end of July YIPEEE!!! If any one wants to meet up, i'm up for it! 

But i've heard so many cool things about Canada, and the people, so i'm not actually too nervous about flying over alone.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Best place in the world.
What's there not to love?


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

They seem like really wholesome and nice people. I just can't imagine there being any Canadian gangsters lol. I've always wanted to visit West Edmonton Mall too. All in all, Canada seems a lot like America except they seem to have their **** together.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

to our students: STAY AWAY FROM THOSE FRENCH!! THEY R EVILS!!

don't know a lot about that country,, just free health-care!! a lot of immigrants ( after they become canadian citizens they come ot us!!! LOLOLOL)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Canadaaaaa, with your face sketched on it twice, oh, you're in my blood like holy wineee...

I love Canada. I've been to Quebec City and Montreal and they're both beautiful. Next one in my list is Toronto. I also enjoy the stereotypes of their citizens (easygoing, peaceful, love Maple syrup). I wish there were nice generalizations of any other nationality like those of Canadians. You lucky b*stards, you. 

I definitely don't want Canadians to become part of the US. I don't mind if the US would become part of Canada, though. Three words: free health insurance.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I love taking advantage of the free health care!


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I find it almost indistinguishable from the US.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

elvin jones said:


> So I looked up what a poutine is and from what I can tell they are just a poor man's carne asada fries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*jawdrop* They have guacamole in Canada? I would try poutine, though. It looks interesting. :yes

I would also like to have Canadian bacon and.......FARINA!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> So I looked up what a poutine is and from what I can tell they are just a poor man's carne asada fries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a poutine any day over that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love my country & I don't know anyone from elsewhere who has been here who didn't enjoy their stay or even want to stay for good.

I've lived in the Nunavut territory for 5 years, it's where the Inuit reside here. It has a series of small towns & cities, very different from the rest of the country & much colder in the winter. I've also lived in Montreal which gave me a taste of the French, though I only know a tidbit of French & everyone there speaks English. This summer I will visit Vancouver for the first time, can't wait!



Just Lurking said:


> Poutines are disgusting.
> 
> I like Tim Horton's.
> 
> ...


I like how you've answered for most things posted in this thread, lol. You gotta get good poutines when you do, not the ones from crappy fast food joints


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always been interested in Canada. Lots of good music comes from Canada, and if it looks anything like it does on your toonies, with the bears and the mountains and the rivers, then I'd like to go.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

I live here, and it isn't bad. I live in the Maritimes though it seems like most are in Alberta, Ontario, so it is very different in way of life, where here fishing and boat making is big, with lots of Arcadian culture.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never been there, but I want to though~ I've meet a Canadian online and he seems awesome, plus my dad had nothing but good things to say about the people as well, even though he said the country itself was a bit cold. Still~ yay for Canada xD


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Immaculate highways.
> Oreo cookies from a company named Christie, not Nabisco :lol
> PetroCanada with gas in litres (we say litERs :lol)
> 
> ...


Its an advanced green light, for those who see it they get to go or turn first before the opposing direction does. They are mostly replaced with a green arrow for the advanced green lights now.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

meh you guys are alright i suppose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr House said:


> Its an advanced green light, for those who see it they get to go or turn first before the opposing direction does. They are mostly replaced with a green arrow for the advanced green lights now.


Back about the time you had the flashing light, we had the four light deal, but they were replaced with this. :lol


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I almost got arrested during my first trip there for something pretty minor, and the whole experience kind of made me hate canadians. but that's just bitterness talking...toronto was one of the coolest places I've ever visited.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Twelve Keyz said:


> we're like a cleaner, less crowded, and less crime-ridden version of the US :lol


We're leaner too


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

IWantToDie said:


> I wish it were part of the US.


How about wishing your state would join Canada? I would be good with my state joining Canada. It is a cool country. I would like to travel all the way accross it someday. I only go as far west as Ottawa. Was in Ottawa on Friday.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

If America turns into a conservative Christian theocracy like in the Handmaid's Tale (I have only seen clips of the movie and it's like a horror movie!)/any religious conservative theocracy; to live with my Great Aunt in Canada I'll go. She wants me to visit badly anyway. Hey, I've always wanted to learn how to speak French; and my relatives live in Montreal! My dad's family way back can be traced back to McMaq Native Canadians and half French from Acadia/Nova Scotia. But if Canada turns out the same way too; I'm going to Australia. It's like neutral Switzerland; but in water! :b * sorry for the long rant and if I was showing off too much * :sigh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

pretty legit


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't really think anything of canada since I don't know muchy about canada, so all I have is perception and that perception is that it's a sea of white, a sea of forest and landscape and little civilization(buildings), lots of caucasians, very generic, no flava like in America where different cities have different personalities.

I'm sure it's not like that, but that's my natural perception.


----------



## Clint Westwood (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanna take Canada to the prom, make gentle yet passionate love to it, bring it home way passed midnight, then sneak back in through her window an hour later for a second helping.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hockey


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

i love canada, beautiful country and my boyfriend is canadian


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canada? HAHAHAHA-- oh wait you're serious... It's okay I guess. I think it's kinda cute how Canada thinks it's people though.


----------



## Advent (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish I could live in Canada. It seems so much more peaceful and down to Earth. From what I've read on the internet and saw on a Michael Moore documentary. 
Being from the bible belt in west Texas, there's probably more intelligent life in those empty mountains than in entire towns here.
So yeah, Canada gets *three* thumbs up in my book.


----------



## maykay14 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think you should not have to get passport to go there since i live so close -_- (North dakota). It is pretty


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Canada is just like the US only better in most ways.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

One of three countries in the world where I would want to live.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Seems like a cool place..would love to visit the Ontario/Toronto area.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I loved Canada when I visited it several years ago. Vancouver, Toronto and Montréal were fantastic places to visit. I liked Montréal the best - I grew up speaking French in a country where English is overwhelmingly dominant, so being in a place where English is the second language after French was fun. I did notice there was a lot of bitterness and psychosis over the linguistic divide. Some Anglos in Montréal have a siege mentality, and conversely various Québecois tend to play the victims of history role like an old worn violin. I played the bilingual thing for all it was worth - I look more Continental than Anglo, so I found Canadian airline staff greeting me in French rather than English, even in BC and Manitoba. I made a point of speaking French in Winnipeg (mainly in the French quarter), and it went down well. People were generally friendly to me, with rare exceptions: one Montréalais shop owner grunted and ignored me when I asked him in French to give me a receipt written in English because Customs officials in my country don't read French, and in Winnipeg a prairie ******* spat at me because I wasn't wearing clothes he considered to be "normal". Generally speaking, I was warmly welcomed by Canadians though. I would like to go back there, but not to live - too cold in winter.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Its great, and so are its people.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Canada is pretty nice. At least in the summer time.

If I needed to escape from the US to wait for the idiots to have their agenda blow up in their face, I would spend some time in Canada.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Canada is pretty cool. I would love to go to Montreal, I think French is the sexiest language ever. Would love to be fluent. Plus i mean with the French influence i'm not surprised you pronounce your "z" as "zed". In french the letter z is pronounced as zed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

NoLoveYet said:


> I think Canada is pretty cool. I would love to go to Montreal, .


It's a great city. I don't regret moving here 13 years ago.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

a peaceful place where nothing interesting ever happens. 

oh and they speak like Americans, but it seems like they have something stuck up their throat.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to Niagara Falls once with my grandparents and some relatives, on the Canadian side. We drove from Fulton, NY. It took us about 4 hours.
We ate at a restaurant near the falls and it was a nice trip. Beautiful place


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm in love with it, though I've never been there. Some of the best people I know are Canadian, not to mention the best musicians. I'd love to visit some time soon, with the intention of moving. I'm just a bit concerned that I've idealised it a little too much. Ah well.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish I lived there.


----------



## frostee (Aug 30, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> So, what do you think of my nation. I know that there are people who think Canada is a cold nation of people who are peaceful, love hockey, pronounce z as zed instead of zee and aboot instead of about, they say eh after every sentence, and etc.


Its ok. But i'm never going to Winnipeg ever again (no offence) it is so boring and flat. I'd prefer to live in rainy UK than there. Toronto was good though. I think I prefer the US to be honest.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a cool place


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have good feelings about Canada and have been a couple times. I'd seriously consider a move there if it wasn't even colder than where I already live.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I've only ever heard good things about Canada as a whole, but like any country I've also heard it still has its problems with racism, homophobia, etc. But given that nowhere is perfect, Canada seems like a great place to live as a whole.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I`m surprised ppl are saying nice things about Canada I thought Americans laugh at Canadians and think Canada is lame uncool cold boring


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

ChrissyQ said:


> I`m surprised ppl are saying nice things about Canada I thought Americans laugh at Canadians and think Canada is lame uncool cold boring


They did, when Bill Clinton was President.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> :no I don't approve of your idea.


I thought it was a state of the USA, somewhere between Illinois and Wyoming.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Canada looks nice, I'd like to visit someday.


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Come to newfoundland! All of you! There's enough land to go around! 

Also, newfies are different from the rest of canada as we have our own dialect...even a newfie dictionary! also we don't say "eh" here, we say "b'y" 

Fries, dressing and gravy ftw!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it's expensive.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> It seems to be so much better than America in so many ways.


That is because Canada did not kick the British out.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> That is because Canada did not kick the British out.


This is very true, Canada is how a progressive society should be. And then their is America.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm going to montreal the end of this year.
:yay snow! Excited to try some bagged milk.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> I personally don't think that and honestly I've never really heard anyone around here say anything bad about Canada. I have heard jokes but it's all in good fun.


 I think Americans just think they're better lol


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Canada... But I guess I'm a little biased.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Milk bags, hockey, alanis morissette and justin bieber.

Oh and some really attractive girls, especially the french speaking ones.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to think highly of Canada. Used to.

Now? It would be impolite to say.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I used to think highly of Canada. Used to.
> 
> Now? It would be impolite to say.


WHAT changed your mind?


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Canada = Great, Quebec = Greater :yes


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Canada. I tell my family I'm going to move there from the states. If I had money though I'd have a house there..

I really hate how when people hear Canada they think Justin Bieber. sigh..


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'll take a poutine any day over that.


????!!!! hey wait!! this is our style!!!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I always forget that country exists. Then I remember that my favorite singer is from there.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love Canada.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Honestly Canada is what the us could be if it only had 40m people. We have one of the largest countries on earth with resources to outmatch almost anyone, with barely enough people to keep it going. While the rest of the world was going bankrupt I didn't even notice a change in my finances. I also think we are the absolute model for how immigration should work. I would also like to throw my thanks out to America for keepin' us safe, I hate your politics, hate your right wing, but I do love all them tanks and jets you keep by our border! (and inside!)

I would also like to throw out that in Alberta McDonalds pays 12-13$/hr where else in the world right? lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

what i really like about Canada is how that if you stop at the traffic lights you get free ice-cream. also that you can buy socks in some places.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lyric555 said:


> I always forget that country exists. Then I remember that my favorite singer is from there.


Carly Rae Jepsen or Justin Bieber?:lol


----------



## Brickbatstone (Jun 22, 2012)

Canada's still around? I thought it was just a fad


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I love Canada. Tomorrow I will be celebrating Canada Day.  I get people asking me if I've ever met Justin Bieber though, especially since at one point I did live in the town he did grow up in. And now I don't live too far from there.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't traveled much in my life and have never been outside Canada, so I can't compare. I've only been to Ottawa, 2 hours in Montreal (at the train station) and all over the Atlantic provinces.

The bigger cities usually have a generic accent, but the smaller towns and fishing villages have a distinct accent. Especially true in Cape Breton (part of Nova Scotia) and Newfoundland.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen or Justin Bieber?:lol


Ugh don't insult me. Alanis Morrisette.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It has given the world Arcade Fire, which makes up for Justin Baby


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i loathe our federal government, but otherwise canada's a chill place to be : )


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

The Canadians I've met are pretty mean and judgmental towards Americans but as far as famous Canadians I actually like most of em.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

It's a pretty cool state.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Just another piece of land with people living on it.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never been to Canada before so I can't fairly judge. However, I was very amused to learn about bagged milk.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm both Canadian and American, I've crossed the border hundreds of times. And I can honestly say both countries are very samey. 
Really the only noticeable difference would be the little bit of French all over everything in Canada. They're both alright countries I guess, but that's all they are in my opinion. 

I simply live here, I don't have much pride for this country, why would I?


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to visit, to see how it's different from the US. But yeah, the Canadians living here that I've met seem exactly like Americans in every way, I couldn't even detect any accent when I talk with them. Judging by this, it seems Canada would be just like the US in most noticeable ways.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems cool, got room for one more?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Borophyll said:


> Seems cool, got room for one more?


There is plenty of room in the barren wastelands up in the Northwest for most of the world's population, I guess to stand, not to live exactly.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

shana said:


> I'd like to visit, to see how it's different from the US. But yeah, the Canadians living here that I've met seem exactly like Americans in every way, I couldn't even detect any accent when I talk with them. Judging by this, it seems Canada would be just like the US in most noticeable ways.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't. 


only joking, I bloody love Canada and all its public swearing.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shana said:


> But yeah, the Canadians living here that I've met seem exactly like Americans in every way, I couldn't even detect any accent when I talk with them.


My (very limited) understanding of Canadian accents is this: Ontarians speak English with a nasally accent, Québécois speak French with a nasally accent, and Martimers - like pirates - drag their r's.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

pythonesque said:


> and Martimers - like pirates - drag their r's.


I resent that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

They make some great bags of milk.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

My uncle is from there. It's probably a nice place to live.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Women seem a little wild and it's some of the most beautiful, god-forsaken country there is.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Too many gags.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the wildlife and nature there is breathtaking. I also think they should take Obama.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I lived there as a child and am a citizen of it also. But I only traveled there last four years ago. I'd like to travel there again to now get a better comparison of it than here in the U.S.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I envy Canada. The United States should be more like them for our social programs like health care and dental care. Canada is a great country, I've been there before and it's really nice and everybody there seems to be nice. I don't get why so many immigrants come to America, because Canada is a much better option I think for them.


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

Canada is a famous for me because its a neighbor of US.
I don't know much about Canada. But I think people are nice.

Also, I love it because I'm a big fan of Adam Copeland, who is from Canada.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It seems colder than the northern U.S. which could be hell to live in (anything colder than the northern U.S.) B.C. is cool though and seems very warm.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't get why so many immigrants come to America, because Canada is a much better option I think for them.


Canada has its fair share of immigrants as well. There are plenty in Toronto and Vancouver especially.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> Canada has its fair share of immigrants as well. There are plenty in Toronto and Vancouver especially.


Oh yeah, I forgot about all of the immigrants up in Vancouver.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

A more just, rational version of the US with less bigotry and class-division.

Basically the same or superior to the US in almost any category.

Wonderful country


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I envy Canada. The United States should be more like them for our social programs like health care and dental care. Canada is a great country, I've been there before and it's really nice and everybody there seems to be nice. I don't get why so many immigrants come to America, because Canada is a much better option I think for them.


**Major schock** :sus

I thought you were a damned conservative!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

thebadshepard said:


> **Major schock** :sus
> 
> I thought you were a damned conservative!


No lol. I'm just a liberal who likes guns.


----------

